# Argoflex



## memento (Mar 26, 2008)

I became interested in photography about a year ago.
What capturing a *good *image of my daughter has manifested into is, well.. I'm sure anyone that's _into _photography can understand.
I couldn't imagine learning everything I have, were it not for digital.

My mom came home from a visit with grandma about a week ago. She brought home my grandpa's old camera; he passed several years ago and my grandma was just hanging on to it. 

I have never messed around with film before. I'm dying to get some 620 film(what ever that is :blushing and want to see if I can relate what I've learned via internet to an old film camera.

My mom has a picture of her, standing with her grandparents, hanging on the wall that was taken by my grandpa with this camera. I think it would be totally awesome to make some pictures with this thing of my daughter and my mom and then give it to my grandma(or i should say GREAT-grandma) as a surprise. 

Knowing my grandpa, this thing is in perfect working order.. just a little dusty. I can't wait to shine it up and test it out!


----------



## Steph (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice. I would definitely like to shoot with an old camera that belonged to my grandfather.

You may have some problems finding  620 film as it is not widely available anymore. However, you can use 120 film by slightly modyfing the spool or by respooling the 120 film on a 620 spool, depending on the camera.

Have fun and show us the results!


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 26, 2008)

Actually the older models of the Argoflex used both 120 and 620 type of films without any need for modification or respooling. Yours seems to be that way.

There are sources for the 620 film but it's pricey, compared to the 120. However, there is hope...

Here is a way you can respool a 120 film onto a 620 spool. Oh yes, you will need a 620 spool, easily found on eBay.

CLICKY

Good luck with the camera and post some pics. They are going to be pretty, if exposed correctly, much like the Holga type pictures.


----------

